# Gunbound revolution error



## zzwxy589 (Aug 19, 2007)

Every time I start Gunbound Revolution I get an error saying [error: access violation at 0x7c915198 (tries to write to 0x00030ff8), program terminated. I tried reinstalling the game. I don't know what to do next. Please help! thanks


----------



## Fist (Jul 18, 2007)

Have you tried a registry cleaner?


----------



## Fist (Jul 18, 2007)

I just noticed they are advising people not to recommend registry cleaners on here.

In your case I don't think it would do any harm as you don't have a lot of options. If you can't solve the problem the only option left would be to reformat anyway.

You can use a registry cleaner as a search tool and it may just find the problem. It doesn't mean you have to delete or change anything.


----------



## zzwxy589 (Aug 19, 2007)

hmm, okay.. well i tried using my registry cleaner to see if it would work, but it doesnt unfortunatly... is reformatting my harddrive really the only option? or is there a way that i can maybe, target the problem in the registry specifically? perhaps, delete all traces of gunbound only and try reinstalling it that way?


----------



## Fist (Jul 18, 2007)

If you are going to reformat what's the difference? I would try anything.........Something like Error Doctor eg that fixes some problems instantly is easy to get a hold off. Better than messing about with your registry manually.

I would never advise anyone to go into regedit and mess about but if it comes to that you can go to run/regedit and find...... just keep hitting F3 until you have found every reference.I doubt though fixing this particular error could be as simple as that or we wouldn't be here


----------

